# Names for my new puppy?



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Okay, so it is official, we are getting little "Emma" as she is now called from the breeder on Friday most likely. This is her:


























Originally, we were going to name our planned puppy Parsley, which is why I chose this username. However, I have been thinking about that name, and there's no nicknames for it that I can think of! I am a BIG nicknamer when it comes to my pets. It would be nice to have a name that I can cut short or add something cute to the end that makes sense.

I really like names that end in the "ee" sound and food related names. I REALLY love the name Apple (Appers, Apple Pie as nicknames), but my boyfriend hates it, lol. Another contender might be Twinkie. But feel free to just suggest names that you think are fitting of her! I don't know too much about her personality since I have not met her yet, but she's very small and the breeder tells us she is very sweet, cuddly, and playful. Typical puppy I guess.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Petunia! Love that name!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Aww, that is a sweet name! Will see what my boyfriend thinks.  He's harsh on names since he's Swedish and some names just sound so strange to him.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I like Apple! Some alternatives I can think of off the top of my head are
Sasha 
Roxy
Phoebe


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Haha, he actually kinda liked it! It's on the contenders list.  The only thing is I worked with a girl who had an English Bulldog named Petunia, and she always called her Toons, Toony, or Toon-Toon, which is exactly what I'd probably end up calling this girl too, lol.

I was also thinking about Olive. Has always been one of my ultimate favorite dog names even though it is pretty popular. What nicknames can you get out of Olive? Liv, Livvy...


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Parsley'sMommy said:


> Haha, he actually kinda liked it! It's on the contenders list.  The only thing is I worked with a girl who had an English Bulldog named Petunia, and she always called her Toons, Toony, or Toon-Toon, which is exactly what I'd probably end up calling this girl too, lol.
> 
> I was also thinking about Olive. Has always been one of my ultimate favorite dog names even though it is pretty popular. What nicknames can you get out of Olive? Liv, Livvy...


You could call her Ollie for short! So cute


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Sasha is sweet. I can see that fitting her. I like sweet, little girl names like that. Going to jot it down on this list I'm compiling.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Is Ollie a girl's name too though? I thought it was for boys, but I do like that!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Parsley'sMommy said:


> Is Ollie a girl's name too though? I thought it was for boys, but I do like that!


I'm not sure, you could make it one!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Boyfriend does not like Sasha or Olive. Of course he doesn't try to come up with name suggestions either. :foxes15:


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

How bout Priscilla? Nicknmame for Petunia, could be Tuna! LOL. Another name I like is, Sally. Salsa?


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Sissy? Cinnamon? Meg?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Lol, Tuna is really cute as a nickname for her! My boyfriend says he likes Petunia alright but he says "there's better." He's really difficult, plus he won't suggest any names either. He's Swedish, so he thinks a lot of names sound weird. He's not familiar with many English pet names. I told him to give me some Swedish names then, but he said he couldn't think of any. Lol, he's complicated!

I also think Sally is sweet.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Pickle? Cinny? Cinderella? Lady GaGa?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Lol, I think Pickle is adorable. I'm almost positive my boyfriend would hate it though.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't really know many Swedish pet names. There were some Swedes calling their Chi pup "Tingeling." I thought that was pretty cute and fun to say. I asked my boyfriend if it meant anything and he said nope, just a name for pets I guess. I saw a Swedish kennel online with the name as well.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Okay, I just googled it and apparently that is the Swedish name for Tinkerbelle. Hilarious that he did not know that! He only knew that character by the English name.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Parsley'sMommy said:


> I was also thinking about Olive. Has always been one of my ultimate favorite dog names even though it is pretty popular. What nicknames can you get out of Olive? Liv, Livvy...


Thats exactly what i call Olivia lol Livy, liv, livkins haha! The names usually come out of nowhere when you least expecting it and they just seem to some how stick


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Hehe, pet nicknames can be so random and unrelated to their original names. My Chi in the U.S. is named Kina, and her nicknames in order of when they were somehow created for her are: Kina Bean, Bean, Beans, Beanie, Teenie, Teenie Bops, Teenie Boppers, Boppers, Whoppers, and now finally it's Toopies. I started call her Two Peas and Carrots sometimes off of Toopies, lol. And my grandpa always calls her Tiny Tina. He just made that one up himself, lol.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

How about Abigail ( Abby for a nick-name ) ? I like Gidget and Piper too.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

We call Jilly, Jilly Bean, Beanie Weinie, The Bean...Silly Jilly..


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Dilly is a cutie name! Delilah...


----------



## Tiffany214 (Apr 19, 2012)

I dated a swedish guy very briefly, who's name I could never pronounce! Swedish is a very difficult language! What about Ikea as a name haha. There are lots of nicknames for that; ki-ki, kea, ki, ikey....


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Mary - I love JILLY! Such a cute name!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you for all the name suggestions, girls! I still really like Olive and Petunia. Wish I could get my boyfriend to agree, lol.

LOL, Arielle, I actually can't properly pronounce my boyfriend's name either! I just stick to calling him honey, babe, baby, etc... lol. His name is Magnus, but it's not pronounced like we know it in English at all in Swedish. What was your guy's name?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

And I noticed you said you moved to Visalia recently. I used to live in Visalia with my ex, who was born and raised there. Lol, small world.


----------



## Tiffany214 (Apr 19, 2012)

his name was Behrang! So weird hahaha! We only dated for a few months when I was only 18. Obviously before I met my husband who's name is Seth and much easier to pronounce!

Visalia is such a small boring little town, I don't think we will be living here for much longer. I am from Los Angeles and the transition is not happening for me haha. That is a very small world that you have even heard to Visalia. I only heard about it when I first met Seth! Before that I thought that there was nothing between Los Angeles and San Fransisco!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I've never even heard of that name! That is a weird one, lol. Yes, Seth is much easier to pronounce. 

I never liked Visalia myself. All I could ever smell were the dairy farms, yuck. In general I just thought Visalia as a whole was ugly. I am from an even smaller town than that though located on Martha's Vineyard island in Massachusetts. I think I really prefer living in a rural area, but it was nice having access to all the awesome stores that we don't have on Martha's Vineyard. Now I'm living in another city like the size of Visalia, but in Sweden, and it's FREEZING. The forecast is predicting snow showers this weekend. What the hell, it's May! I definitely miss where I'm from. I think no matter where you grow up, that's the kind of lifestyle you become accustomed to. It's hard adapting to the changes when you move.


----------



## Tiffany214 (Apr 19, 2012)

Visalia is the smallest town I have ever been to, I can't
imagine a smaller town! I agree wholeheartedly that where you grow up becomes your version of reality. My husbands older brother told me that Visalia is the real world and that I am from la la land. It's funny because I think of Visalia as this demented portal where reality doesn't exist! I am definitely a city girl and can't see this being permanent.

Sweden is much different than the USA. I have heard the towns are very small. I haven't been there before, but I have been to Switzerland and I know I can't do the cold. I am a warm weather Los Angeles girl hahaha. You better get your puppy lots of sweaters!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Haha, that's how my boyfriend is with people who are from Stockholm. He loves his little town and thinks it's awesome. I really don't care for it. If I'm going to be somewhere that has access to the stuff I didn't grow up with, I'd rather it be in a big city that just has EVERYTHING. Not a half-city with a central downtown area and a few grocery stores.

It is very different here than the USA. I am definitely a warm weather girl too, even though I'm from Massachusetts. That is one thing I really enjoyed in California!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

What about the name Lucky? You could call he lulu for a nick name


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Lulu is cute, but we already have a pretty popular Lulu here on the forums.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Opps.... I still like lucky


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh she looks like an Olive to me! She is so cute and Olive is such a cute name! Congrats on your soon to be pup!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

I like your original name. Parsley, Nick name could be lee lee.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

How about Nevaeh (Ne vay ah). Its. Heaven spelt back wards. I just love that name I used to have a bird with that name and I called her angel from heaven wings vaya. I also like the name Rose Mary or Rosey


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I really like Apple! I had a bunny called Apple (Netherland Dwarf) and another doe called Pumpkin, the buck was called Radish. Pumpkin would be cute for your puppy. I wouldn't worry about nicknames, they just develop. Bambi and Harley get called Beast and Moo. Go figure!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

I like Spanish names too: Reina is Spanish for queen. Pronounced -ray na-
Also to stay in the foodie theme, their is Chalupa, and Salsa


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Forgot to say I really like Parsley too. If you want to go down the herb route, how about Tarragon, Coriander, Fennel, Lavender or Sorrel? Thistle and Teasel are cute too.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the names, girls! Teasel is really adorable! I didn't even know what that was until I just googled it. I love how it sounds.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Forgot to say I really like Parsley too. If you want to go down the herb route, how about Tarragon, Coriander, Fennel, Lavender or Sorrel? Thistle and Teasel are cute too.


Ohhhh! I love fennel aka fifi ?!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

How about this one??
*VIVA*: Norwegian and Swedish short form of Scandinavian Vivianne, meaning "alive; animated; lively."


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

i have one! melonie! cause it has "ee" in it AND melon which is a fruit! also she looks like a 
melonie XD x


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Fendi is a cute name.. So, have you come up with the perfect name yet? 
Basil? Mazey? Monet?


----------



## Munchii (Mar 22, 2011)

What about Poppy, Lily, Annie or Gracie?


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Has anyone suggested Ginger yet? Nicknames could be Ginnie, Gin, Gingerbread, Gingersnap, lol?


----------



## Maia's Mom (Oct 13, 2011)

I have always loved having unique names or uncommon spelling for my animals. On my list I had: Coffee, Nala, Braylee, Khloe, Caramel, Hazel ( short for Hazelnut), Saffron ( it's a bright yellow-orange spice). I hope that helps in your puppy name journey.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Awww, she's such a cutie! But what's wrong with Emma? I think it suits her well. 

However, if you aren't too keen on that and since your boyfriend is so hard to please lol, here's a list of Swedish names:

20000-NAMES.COM: Female Swedish Names, Page 1 of 1--meaning, origin, etymology

Hopefully you'll be able to agree on something and soon! lol Good luck!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Yay, more suggestions! Thank you all! We're trying to find a name we can both agree on. So far, I think the names we both mutually like at least a little are Parsley, Petunia, and Olive. I like Tova from that name list, but I can't really pronounce it very well the Swedish way, lol. I want to pronounce it like you would "Nova" is pronounced (another name I love but my boyfriend dislikes a person it's associated with, lol), but it's actually pronounced more like "Toova." I'm trying to work Olive onto him by telling him he can call her Livy, and he likes that.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Apple would be precious for her! Nickname Apple Pie


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Peaches? Was this mentioned?


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Adding one more...

Puddin...


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I know, I love Apple. It's my true favorite but my boyfriend HATES it because he despises the Apple company. :foxes15:


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Ohh, I LOVE my iPad and iPhone! LOL


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Narrow it down to your top two or three names. You're getting her tomorrow, right? You can see which name "fits" her!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I think it's down to Parsley, Petunia, and Olive.  Still looking at names, though. And I'm not sure if we're getting her tomorrow or Monday. Train tickets are $60 cheaper on Monday and there are no train times that fit our schedule over the weekend. So it's probably more sensible to wait until Monday, but I really want her now!  There's also a few things I need to run out and grab at the store for her so it might be better to wait until Monday.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

Koriander.....call her Kori or Cori. That's the Swedish version of coriander/cilantro, a mexican spice.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

If she were mine, I would call her Lola, Layla or Masha. I find all three suit her very well. As for food names, I like Honey.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Your killing us Caitlin, LOL! Go get that baby!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Koriander is cute since she could be called Kori.

I like Lola. Pretty. 

Mary, my boyfriend won't let us go until Monday! :foxes15: He says I should save the extra money and we would only get 2 hours of sleep before leaving if we took the train that is later today (Friday). I told him I don't care about either of those things but he is being stubborn about not getting to sleep for a full night. Grr, I told him to just sleep on the train! I'm going to buy her dresses with the money I'm saving then because I know he hates doggy dresses, lol.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Better yet Caitlin, name her Apple! LOL!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

No crap!!! I should since he's making me wait, lol. We might be able to go Saturday, but we would only have 3 hours and 20 minutes between trains to get to where she lives and fill out all the paperwork, so it could be tight. We're still waiting for her to mail us back with how we get to where she lives after we get off at the train station in central Stockholm. So if she can come pick us up or if it doesn't take too long to get to her house, we might be able to go Saturday.


----------

